# new from northern BC!!!



## mistee06 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi There, I am from Northern BC and currently own 3 horses. One is a 22 yo Anglo-Arab gelding that is currently enjoying himself at a friends farm until I can find him a good retiree home. I also have an 11 yo QH/Percheron mare, who I just bought on Feb.18 of this year. She came with a 7 month old filly at her side. I dont know much about feeding proper rations and am just learning about the fun of babies!! I hope to gain lots of information off this site!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

